# Infant car seat/travel system question



## Meg08 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm about to be a first time mom (due in 5 weeks), and don't have many friends or aquaintances with young children. DH and I are getting quite overwhelmed with the infant car seat and stroller options and was hoping for some advice here!

I drive a small car and have no intentions of getting a bigger one (honda civic). I'm 5'9", DH is 6'3", but I don't think many infant carriers will be a problem. Safety is of utmost concern. I'd prefer light weight. So far we're looking at the Peg Perego Primo Viaggio SIP, Chicco KeyFit 30, and the Graco SnugRide or SafeSeat.

Then the other confusion. What type of stroller to get with it. We live in Canada and there's lots of snow in the winter, so larger tires are desired. I don't think I really like the bulkiness of the travel systems; both while in use or when in the trunk. I think we're leaning towards getting a frame-type stroller (no seat) to hold the infant car seat and get a stroller we know we'll like after the child is no longer in the infant car seat. Are there any reasons to be concerned about this? Does the other part of the traditional stroller hold any value while the child is still in the infant carrier? I'm lost and confused, so any input would be appreciated.


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

you are going to get a variety of answers from lots of different people because everyone does this differently...









I'm a first time mom too, so here are my thoughts-

We got the travel system( chicco cortina.) I think the infant seat is nice to take in and out of the car when the baby is sleeping, however it is bulky. I have a CRV and when the stroller is in the trunk it takes up nearly the whole thing. We got this as a gift, thankfully so we didn't have to pay for it but it cost almost $300.

The infant car seat ( this one in particular) only last until the baby is 22 pounds.. so in anywhere from 6- 9 ish months we are going to have to get a new cars eat. We are going to get the Britax that last until the kid is something like 60 pounds. This is another $300 that we will most likely have to pay for- and then we'll still have the stroller to use.

HOWEVER.. I am also wanting to get a running stroller because I run which is ANOTHER $300 or so.....

See how this gets complicated?! I totally understand you not knowing what to do.. i still don't. If I hadn't have gotten the travel system as a gift I probably would have bought a running stroller that can also be used as a everyday stroller and an infant seat that can attatch to that, or just the britax.

I rambled on, but I just wanted you to hear from another first time mama!









Also think about - will you be wearing your baby a lot? I don't plan to a whole lot, not sure yet, but some moms do a ton so they're baby is hardly ever in the stroller/infant seat.. it just depends on you and your lifestyle.

ALSO.. if you do a search on this you will get tons of old threads that have los of great information and advice. Good luck!!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I wouldn't bother with a travel system. Babies should not be left in car seats out of the car (unless they are asleep). It's not good for them. Better to wear the baby or lay them flat in a stroller. And the travel systems are never very good. I'd go for a nicer lightweight stroller, like a McClaren or Peg Perego stroller that folds more like an umbrella one. You are never going to want to push a stroller in the snow. It's near impossible, even with nice wheels!

As for infant seats, if you put it in the middle you shouldn't have an issue with any of them fitting. I really don't know much about specific ones, my kiddos only fit in them for 3-4 months so I found it was a huge waste of money anyways! This next babe is getting a true fit from the start.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I wouldn't bother with a travel system. Babies should not be left in car seats out of the car (unless they are asleep). It's not good for them. Better to wear the baby or lay them flat in a stroller. And the travel systems are never very good.









:

Carseats for in the car only.

I'm not sure an infant seat will fit in the middle of a civic and clear the front seats....

-Angela


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I wouldn't bother with a travel system. Babies should not be left in car seats out of the car *(unless they are asleep)*. It's not good for them. Better to wear the baby or lay them flat in a stroller. And the travel systems are never very good.

I agree with the bolded part for sure, because the whole point of a travel system, for me, was to be able to transfer my sleeping infant without waking her, and while it was a rarity for that to happen and for her carseat to be snapped into the stroller, it was still very convenient. And the stroller was very good -- we still use it with our near three year old. Saying "travel systems are never very good" is incorrect. Ours has been very high quality -- the stroller is a hoss, honestly.

ETA: We never go to the mall. We use it primarily in our neighborhoods and we live in a rural area. I jokingly call it the SUV of strollers. But each stroller can vary of course, with each travel system. Ours is larger so wouldn't fit in a Civic easily I don't think.

Here it is:

http://www.babygearbuyer.com/product...anterbury.html

It's sold under the LA brand but it's a Graco SnugRide, only the infant seat is slightly larger than the typical Graco SR. They didn't have SafeSeats yet when we got it. I don't know the specific differences between what we have now and the SS. But we will be using the travel system again with new baby due in Feb.

Anyway. The only reason I would NOT recommend it for the OP is the size of her car. I used to have a Honda Civic hatchback and this stroller would be too big for it. Most travel systems (for Graco at least) come with larger strollers. I think a snap-n-go is a better choice, or a lighter-weight stroller for use later on, without the infant bucket seat.

I always preferred to carry my baby in the sling/mei tai when possible, but there were several times early on when it was very handy to have the option to snap her seat directly into the stroller. She'd continue sleeping and when she woke, I'd take her out of the seat and put her in the sling. No big deal.

Having a travel system doesn't mean your baby is in a carseat for an unsafe amount of time. You don't have to leave baby in the seat once baby's awake.







So please don't feel bad if you end up going with a travel system.

I would drive over to your local Babies-R-Us (assuming you have one nearby) and have them test some of the seats to see if they fit. It may be that the infant seat which fits best won't come as part of a travel system anyway, so this is a moot point.









To be honest, we didn't really use the stroller that much until our daughter was older, and then it was for longer walks, etc., where she'd tire easily. She was well out of her bucket seat by then. I don't regret having gotten the travel system at all, but if I had a Civic, I probably would have gone with a much smaller stroller.

Good luck!


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

We have a Graco Metrolite travel system. I love it. We have pudhed the Metrolite stroller on the beach through sand and it did great. We've never pushed it in the snow, so I don't know about that. But it's been great. The metrolite is small and lightweight.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I'd get an infant seat (try the SS1 and the Keyfit in your car to see which one fits better) and then a good stroller like the BOB, Mountain Buggy, Baby Jogger, etc that will cover any terrain and last you for years and years.

I would not suggest a travel system since those strollers are awful (in general, some are better than others of course) and huge and bulky with tiny wheels that are not made for any terrain other than the mall.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

We got a Graco Snugride and a Peg Perego Pliko P3. The Graco fits in the P3 and the P3 is a nice lightweight full stroller that still folds up to be fairly small. I'm 5'10" and love this feature - so being tall I know you willl appreciate it as well - it has lengthening handles!! I was SO happy to find this out - after years of pushing babies (I was a nanny) in strollers all hunched over, the lengthening handles are great. Also, my hubby is 6'3" like yours - just warning you, you may have a long baby. DD was out of the Snugride by 3 months old. We were given the SR, so it wasn't a big deal, but you are better off just getting a convertible car seat. I still reccommend the P3 though - I love it!


----------



## Meg08 (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for all the info. I should have added a few things. I've never done this before, but I did intend on baby wearing as much as possible. However, baby is due late Jan/early Feb and I have concerns about putting the baby in the sling outside, or even in the car, in the winter months. Also, would not want to do that transfer while sleeping. I'm not sure if the full-incline feature on most travel systems is important while still an infant. I'm still trying to figure out sleeping conditions when not at home. I don't object to getting a better stroller later when the infant car seat is no longer required, as long as it folds up small. DH is interested in the Bugaboo Frog, but I'm concerned about $$, not yet knowing what our needs or desires for the stroller will be, however that would be best to get while still an infant to maximize the investment. I'm also looking at the BOB and Peg Perego. Again, I intend on baby wearing and don't really know if I'll have the patience to push around a stroller all the time anyway! I don't like taking up more space than I have to, and I don't like feeling like I'm in the way, or trying to get people to move around me. At the same time, my feet and back have been really bothering me for the last 4 months, so I might want the relief of not carrying the extra weight all the time for a while! (while shopping etc)

The civic is a 4 door 2008, so much larger than my old civic hatchback (which I loved), and also larger than the 2 door equivalent (which I was told I couldn't get as I was pregnant when we bought it). There's no way I could fit a RF carseat in the old hatchback! DH fits in the seat behind where I keep the drivers seat, so we should be ok (I hope) - but thanks for all the advice on testing out the car seats at the store. I wouldn't have thought of that.

LO does have long legs, so I guess that means we'll outgrow the infant car seat sooner than later. We had an ultrasound yesterday (confirmed we're frank breech) and the u/s tech commented on how long the legs are. LO is folded in half with his/her legs crossed, so I have a feeling the baby wearing will go ok!

Thanks again for all the advice. I think we're leaning towards a snap n go type stroller for now and will figure out a real stroller later once we're out of the infant car seat.

The other concern I didn't mention is that we intend on having another child relatively soon (I say this now), so I"m also interested in what to do with 2 kids!


----------



## Meg08 (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalamos23* 
We got a Graco Snugride and a Peg Perego Pliko P3. The Graco fits in the P3 and the P3 is a nice lightweight full stroller that still folds up to be fairly small. I'm 5'10" and love this feature - so being tall I know you willl appreciate it as well - it has lengthening handles!! I was SO happy to find this out - after years of pushing babies (I was a nanny) in strollers all hunched over, the lengthening handles are great. Also, my hubby is 6'3" like yours - just warning you, you may have a long baby. DD was out of the Snugride by 3 months old. We were given the SR, so it wasn't a big deal, but you are better off just getting a convertible car seat. I still reccommend the P3 though - I love it!

I've been looking for the lengthening handles (now if only they made a vacuum cleaner with those)! I had no idea the Snugride fit in the P3! My worry about the P3 was the cross bars on the under carriage holder (hard to get stuff in and out), and that there were no cup holders (I seem to constantly be drinking, and I doubt that will go away while BF). We're off to a different set of stores today, so may be we'll have better luck. I'm fine growing out of the infant seat early. I'll feel more comfortable in the infant seat in the beginning (we're measuring small), and it will get used with the next child.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

My P3 came with a cupholder. may depend on the model. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. Never used it with an infant seat, but it's great for my toddler. And the sibling step on the back is a really nice feature since I have an older child as well. The cross bars were never an issues, I just put stuff in/out from the side.


----------



## somelady (Nov 16, 2008)

Also note that you can mix n match stuff to make a "travel system" if you want. We have the chico keyfit 30 (which fits fine in my yaris btw) and while the travel system would've come with the cortina stroller, we got the trevi which is much smaller/lighter but can still take the bucket. Not that we've used it that way, since I've mostly been wearing him when we go out, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

The P3 does come with a cupholder, and the only downside is that the storage under the stroller is smaller than, say, a heavy, bulky flattening stroller, but I just hang my purse off of the handles. There is still a decent amount of room under there and like Dahlia, I just reach in through the side. The P3 folds up like an umbrella stroller which is SO nice. I got my 2005 P3 off of craigslist for 30 bucks, so you might be able to find one on there if you want to save money.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

re: cupholders, if that's the only thing stopping you from buying something you like, you can usually get ones to add on to your stroller. i had a Chicco umbrella type stroller when we lived in the city and i got a cupholder to screw on to the handlebars so i could keep my water bottle close at hand.

fyi, it's really torso height and not leg length that will be the determining factor in how quickly your baby outgrows the bucket seat. but still, with both of you being tall, it's a good bet it won't be long. My DS outgrew the Snugride for length at 2.5 months! my DD1 was 4.5 months. So consider how much you'll really be out and about those first couple of months to figure out whether a travel system that goes with your bucket seat is really going to see much use. i've never been one to move the bucket out of the car - on rare occasion i took it into a grocery store and clipped it into the cart, and sometimes brought it inside the house to keep a sleeping baby asleep (though it almost never worked and the baby woke up as soon as we got in the house







). but those buckets are so big and heavy and clunky that it seems like it would be a pain to drag around even clicked into a stroller.

so my advice is to buy a stroller you think you'll use long-term, and don't worry about whether it works with your bucket seat.


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

I got one of those frame strollers (no seat) that you can click a carseat into, and it was very handy. Much less bulky than the travel system and yet i could still put all my stuff in the large basket. We had a fairly crappy infant seat(safety 1st brand) and it was too wide to fit in many booths at restaurants and i never liked how it installed in my car, grrr. People always tout babywearing, and thats fine, but i personally felt it easier (since baby was born in jan and it was cold) to click baby(who was bundled up in the carseat cover) into the stroller frame, wheel it into the mall or store or wherever i'm going (all our stuff going into the basket, *including* the mobywrap) and then once the baby woke up when we were inside, i could put him in the wrap. But i had somewhere to put him if i needed to not wear him for whatever reason. If it were warmer weather it might have been different.

The problem with the frame stroller/carseat carrier though is that its life is very short...i moved baby to a britax convertable when he was around four or maybe five months old...therefore we only used the frame stroller for a few months. We never really had the use for a big stroller (we have one, but the cat sleeps in it), and use a lightweight umbrella stroller for any errands.

Katherine


----------



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have the Safeseat and it fits fine in my Civic (2000). I also have the Graco Snugrider stroller frame. It's so much lighter and easier to handle than the whole travel system. I don't think the travel system would actually fit in the trunk.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

I can definitely testify that strollers+snow=...just carry the baby. We had a massive snow storm a couple weeks ago! Anyway, With a ring sling or pouch sling you should be able to wear a coat over it, and maybe even zip/partially zip, depending on how snug your coat is.

Oh and I just wanted to share (since I'm always so excited when I find a deal!!) I found a great deal on the keyfit! http://www.allegromedical.com/childr...t-p558111.html its $149 plus use the code newyear15 for 15% off orders over $100. my total price with shipping was $140.44


----------



## Meg08 (Aug 13, 2008)

Again, thanks to everyone for their comments/advice. We bought the Graco Snugride. No stroller yet. I want the option on colder days to not remove baby from the car seat while still in the car bundled up. And more so, to not put baby-worn warm baby into a cold car seat on those colder days! So we'll likely get something to put the car seat into, but I think I have time to decide on what. The car seat was a necessity to get baby home from the hospital. I think the stroller can wait until I figure out how the baby takes to the sling etc.

I couldn't find a store that had the MetroLite or any smaller/lighter Graco stroller to see how small it folds up or how light it really is to lift into the trunk. The skeleton is still an option. I think the only reason for not getting just the skeleton (for now) is if I need a place to lie baby flat, so again, we'll see how the babywearing goes, because I might prefer that to lying baby flat (while away from home or grandma's) anyway. I'd really prefer to get a nice stroller that isn't limited by the car seat, so hopefully that won't be an issue, and if it is, not for long! I have no problems getting a skeleton for short term use. I have a friend who (I just found out) is trying for number 2 and will likely be done with 'my' skeleton when I'm onto #2 if we go that route.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I wouldn't bother with a travel system. Babies should not be left in car seats out of the car (unless they are asleep). It's not good for them. Better to wear the baby or lay them flat in a stroller. And the travel systems are never very good. I'd go for a nicer lightweight stroller, like a McClaren or Peg Perego stroller that folds more like an umbrella one. You are never going to want to push a stroller in the snow. It's near impossible, even with nice wheels!

As for infant seats, if you put it in the middle you shouldn't have an issue with any of them fitting. I really don't know much about specific ones, my kiddos only fit in them for 3-4 months so I found it was a huge waste of money anyways! This next babe is getting a true fit from the start.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 







:

Carseats for in the car only.

I'm not sure an infant seat will fit in the middle of a civic and clear the front seats....

-Angela

I agree, we just left our infant carrier in the car at all times and used slings.


----------



## Meg08 (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLStar* 
I can definitely testify that strollers+snow=...just carry the baby. We had a massive snow storm a couple weeks ago! Anyway, With a ring sling or pouch sling you should be able to wear a coat over it, and maybe even zip/partially zip, depending on how snug your coat is.

I'm sure strollers+snow is a horrid experience. I have been told that the BOB is wonderful in snow though. It takes up a lot of space while set up, but I'm amazed at how small it folds up! Not really practical for shopping though! Come spring, I won't be worried at all about removing baby (even sleeping) from the car seat to put in the sling. My concern is just the cold.

I believe baby will fit under my winter jacket this winter. It's not a maternity jacket, so is big everywhere and I can still get the zipper done up at 36 weeks. I'm hoping it will do us for the first 2 months until the weather is warmer.

When we were shopping for the car seat yesterday, the sales lady kept trying to get us to buy a stroller with the car seat. I said I wanted to wait and see how the baby reacts and see if I'm able to carry the baby in a sling instead, or just have time to consider our stroller options, because I don't think a travel system is the best option. She gave me an odd look and said "first time mom? You never wake a sleeping baby. You'll learn". (btw, I'm mid 30's and felt like I was being talked to like a teenager!).


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

Again, thanks to everyone for their comments/advice. We bought the Graco Snugride. No stroller yet. I want the option on colder days to not remove baby from the car seat while still in the car bundled up. And more so, to not put baby-worn warm baby into a cold car seat on those colder days! So we'll likely get something to put the car seat into, but I think I have time to decide on what. The car seat was a necessity to get baby home from the hospital. I think the stroller can wait until I figure out how the baby takes to the sling etc.
what I did when I visited my mom in Michigan, when DS was 2 mos (that was February), is take him into & out of the house in his carseat covered with a blanket (one of those shower caps would be better for someone actually living in the cold, we were only there for a week), that way I could buckle him up in a warm seat. When we went to the store or a restaurant, I took him inside in his carseat (in a cart at the store or just carried into the restaurant) and had a sling in the diaperbag that I'd put him in once we got inside, so the carseat stayed warm, and I wasn't taking him out in the cold.
I did bring my stroller with, and tried to use it ONCE, that was a complete joke, even in a plowed parking lot it still wouldn't go. We had a cosco travel system, so I know there are better ones out there, but I think the snow's gonna stick to the tires of any of them.

( I also had him in a full-body snowsuit in the carseat, didn't know any better then, the snowsuit was huge & bulky. Warm, but not safe. Don't do that.







)

Also, with the winter jacket / carrier thing, you can easily alter any regular zipper jacket for babywearing (at least on front). Just get a big piece of fleece or flannel and sew zipper pieces on the sides of it...... http://www.kiddiesgames.com/jacketinserts/ There are other instructions out there too, just look around a little, maybe at www.thebabywearer.com (Haven't been there in a long time myself, don't know)

as for this bit:

Quote:

I said I wanted to wait and see how the baby reacts and see if I'm able to carry the baby in a sling instead, or just have time to consider our stroller options, because I don't think a travel system is the best option. She gave me an odd look and said "first time mom? You never wake a sleeping baby. You'll learn".
I definitely found that DS was more likely to continue sleeping if I put him in the sling or wrap, when he was still little enough to fall asleep anywhere/everywhere and sleep most of the day. As he got older and had regular naptimes, we just tried to schedule being out around his naps, I think most people do. When he was little yet though the few times I tried to carry him in his carseat into the store, he'd wake up screaming. Put him in the sling, he'd maybe wake up getting unbuckled & situated in the sling, but he'd fall right back asleep as soon as I was walking. Some do sleep better staying in the carseat though. Depends on the babe.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Yep. Totally depends on the babe. Mine? Nope. Never ever ever woke her up unless it was an absolutely vital thing. But my nephew? Sleeps anywhere.

I think you'll be glad you got the SnugRide. It's a good seat, and handy, for all the reasons already mentioned. We didn't get a lot of use out of the stroller until she was older, to be honest, because I carried her in my Hotsling primarily. But once she got bigger and wanted a bit more freedom/room, the stroller became a wonderfully handy thing to have. We still take it downtown when we go to the Aquarium and whatnot, because it's great for holding our stuff, and our toddler when need be. But for trips with just me and her, I'd wear a little backpack and take the sling. It was just easier.

But that too depends on the babe. Some love being worn; some hate strollers, and so on. I think it's far more important to have a good sling early on than a good stroller.


----------



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
We have a Graco Metrolite travel system. I love it. We have pudhed the Metrolite stroller on the beach through sand and it did great. We've never pushed it in the snow, so I don't know about that. But it's been great. The metrolite is small and lightweight.

This is what we had, it worked out great for us and it's not too terribly expensive.


----------



## Meg08 (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nighten* 
But that too depends on the babe. Some love being worn; some hate strollers, and so on. I think it's far more important to have a good sling early on than a good stroller.









I believe that's an excuse to get another sling! I have a Blue Celery sling (an organic one made by a local company, so not sure how well known they are). It goes over both shoulders and has a third piece to hold a larger (heavier) baby. I was thinking of getting a Maya (or some other ring sling) as well for some variety. I don't think it does it justice to walk around the house wearing the sling with a teddy bear in it!


----------

